# Latest Cholla & Zoey pictures



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Well, the snow has given me the afternoon off (woohoo!), so I though I would use my time to post some of our latest pictures of Cholla & Zoey. The first 3 are Cholla, then Zoey.


















:lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Colla's smiling!!! And I love Zoey's Royal Queen Wave in her first pic.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Choalla looks so sweet!  and I love Zoey's last picture!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

These are all great, but I love Zoey in her ball, waving to the public. She's like a little spiky celebrity! :lol:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I love the Cholla smirk - what a character.
I also love the Zoey wave, greeting the commoners!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh My!!!! Those pics are just excellent... i love them...particularly Cholla's "smiley" pics and the one of Zoey peeping out from the blankie :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Ahh! I can't pic a favorite... Too. much. cuteness!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cholla's #2 picture looks like my grandpapa without teeth! :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

PJM said:


> Cholla's #2 picture looks like my grandpapa without teeth! :lol:


 :lol: That's exactly what I thought!

Zoey's first picture is so adorable!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

MissC said:


> Colla's smiling!!! And I love Zoey's Royal Queen Wave in her first pic.


 :lol: She THINKS she is Royalty!! :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute as always!  PJM you take such great pics,thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You have such adorable babies, I love getting to see what they are up too  That first pic of Zoey had me laughing, it was too cute. I know it sounds funny but for some reason it reminded me of when Joey Lawrence on Blossom used to go "Whao" lol


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> You have such adorable babies, I love getting to see what they are up too  That first pic of Zoey had me laughing, it was too cute. I know it sounds funny but for some reason it reminded me of when Joey Lawrence on Blossom used to go "Whao" lol


 :lol: I just woke her up from her beauty sleep & she wasn't quite bright-eyed yet. She cracks me up every time I get her, with her faces.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Zoey reminds me of a princess who looks all innocent and pure but has a gutter-mouth in secret. she has a major s--t disturber look about her.

Cholla, on the other, hand always looks so sweet and innocent.

I think Zoey could take 'im.


----------

